# Citizen 'Atomic Time Keeping' Radiocontrolled History Thread



## CitizenPromaster

Now that the Satellite Wave and other GPS watches are gaining in popularity, I thought I'd pay a little tribute to Citizen Atomic Time Keeping, commonly known as Radiocontrolled. And if you live within range of the towers, it is still a much, much better deal than a GPS watch, because of the wide range of available models (from Citizen and Casio, and Junghans and some very cheap brandless watches [for DC77 anyway]), the smaller/flatter cases, the far lower price and of course automatic DST. b-)

I'm getting my hands on the second generation RC citizen (1994 onwards), which came in a few variations, this is the titanium Eco-Drive one.









Another, non Eco-Drive variant:









Below history is copied straight from the Citizen website, thank you Citizen!

*For the Most Accurate Time*

In 1989, in the never-ending quest of every maker of timepieces to ensure ultra precision, CITIZEN began development of its Atomic Timekeeping Technology. We were the first Japanese watchmaker to take up this challenge, so we had to overcome numerous obstacles, from creating the equipment needed to develop the technology, to coming up with measuring instruments to evaluate reception performance using antennas placed on window sills in the lab. These efforts allowed CITIZEN to achieve Japan's first standard radio signal reception IC.

*World's First Multi-Band Atomic Timekeeping Watch*

Overcoming many technological hurdles, in 1993 CITIZEN debuted the world's first "multi-band Radio Controlled/Atomic Timekeeping watch." The antenna, the heart of signal reception sensitivity, would be prone to interference from metal watch cases and parts, which is why we prominently placed it in the center of the dial. The result was a highly distinctive design that boldly highlighted our new technology to ensure accuracy.

*Putting both Design and Function First*

In the following years, CITIZEN's advances would lead to watches that no longer needed to show off radio wave functionality on the outside of the watch. We worked first with resin and then ceramic cases which were a better conduit for the signal reception with the hopes of one day being able to use full metal cases
With better antenna and receiver circuits, we realized the once "impossible" full (including the back lid) metal case in 2003. This model became very popular, pushing recognition of the radio wave category.









*1993*

World's first multi-band radio controlled watch









*2003*

World's first light-powered radio controlled watch with a full metal case

*Reducing the Profile while Enhancing Performance*

Atomic Timekeeping watches have evolved into a core product line at CITIZEN since we offered the first model with a full metal case in 2003. We have continued our work on related technologies to realize a wide lineup of beautiful watches that keep getting smaller and thinner. Part of this work has been on making the antennas smaller without sacrificing performance. We have come a long way, but the possibilities continue to open before us.


----------



## nexty9

Thks for the history!


----------



## sticky

Thanks for the write up. With the rise and rise of GPS watches I have a feeling that atomics will eventually go the way of VHS tapes. I hope I'm wrong (I usually am) and my fleet of atomic watches won't suddenly become obsolete.


----------



## nexty9

They won't become obsolete: there are going to become what they begin to become : pieces of collection !!!


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Your watches would only become obsolete if the powers that be shut down the towers, which I don't think is likely to happen.

Maybe the future will bring satellite watches compatible with GLONASS (Russia) and Galileo (Europe).


----------



## CitizenPromaster

I will try to post examples of below Citizen RC milestones. 1993 and 2003 are already shown in the OP.

Brand HistoryIn 1924, the Shokosha Watch Research Institute produced its first "CITIZEN" watch. Mr. Shinpei Goto, the Mayor of Tokyo, names the watch "CITIZEN" and even after this was adopted as the name of the company in 1930.


*Year**Month**Brand History*19183Shokosha Watch Research Institute, forerunner of Citizen Watch Co., founded192412Citizen's first pocket watch manufactured19305Citizen Watch Co., Ltd. founded19316Citizen's first wristwatch completed19523Japan's first wristwatch with calendar marketed19564Japan's first shock-resistant watch, "Parashock," marketed19581Watch exports to the People's Republic of China begun19586Japan's first wristwatch with an alarm, "Citizen Alarm," marketed19597Japan's first water-resistant watch, "Parawater," marketed19628World's thinnest 3-hands watch developed196512Automatic water-resistant wristwatch with day and date, "Crystal Seven," marketed19663Japan's first electronic wristwatch "X-8" marketed19671World's first transistorized electronic quartz clock, "Crystron," marketed197110Tuning fork electronic watch "Hi-Sonic" marketed19738Analog quartz watch "Citizen Quartz Crystron" marketed19768World's first analog quartz watch using sunlight as power source, "Citizen Quartz Crystron Solar Cell," marketed19785Ultra-slim analog quartz watch "Citizen Quartz 790," containing world's first movement to break the "1-mm barrier," marketed5Quartz watch "Exceed Gold" developed197811LCD quartz watch combined with analog quartz watch, "Citizen Quartz Digi-Ana," marketed19818World's most pressure resistant watch, "Professional Diver 1,300m" marketed198612The annual production quantity of movement become World's No. 119876"Attesa" titanium watch marketed19935World's first multi-zone "Radio-Controlled Watch" marketed19955"The Citizen" watch with free 10-year warranty and lifetime repairs marketed19964Light-energy powered "Eco-Drive" watch obtained "Eco Mark"199611Watch for contemporary woman "xC" marketed199812"Promaster Eco-Drive Duo," world's first hybrid power system watch (light power and movement power) marketed19996"Attesa Eco-Drive Radio-Controlled Watch" for Japan marketed200011Premium watch series "Campanola Collection" marketed20014Universal design watch "MU" marketed200211World's thinnest Eco-Drive watch "Stiletto" marketed20036World's first full metal case Radio Controlled watch with built-in antenna20056World's smallest Radio-Controlled watch movement, only 20.8mm x 3.5mm20066World's thinnest Eco-Drive Radio-Controlled analog metal watch marketed10World's first Eco-Drive Radio-Controlled watch with date disc marketed20076World's first Eco-Drive Global Radio-Controlled watch that can receive Japan, the United States and Europe standard time radio waves marketed20085World's first Eco-Drive Global Radio-Controlled watch that can receive Japan, the United States, Europe and China standard time radio waves marketed20096"Attesa Jet Setter Direct Light", world's first watch with city selection disc marketed201062009 Basel Fair concept watch "Eco-Drive DOME" marketed20113World's smallest "xC" Eco-Drive Radio-Controlled watch marketed6World's first "Exceed" Global Radio-Controlled analog lady watch marketed9"Eco-Drive SATELLITE WAVE" marketed201222009 Basel Fair concept watch "Eco-Drive RING" marketed201322010 Basel Fair concept watch "Eco-Drive EYES" marketed92013 Basel Fair flagship watch "Promaster Eco-Drive SATELLITE WAVE -AIR" marketed10Displaying time of two cities simultaneously "ATTESA Double Direct Flight" marketed20145Equipped with electronic compass and altmeter "Eco-Drive ALTICHRON CIRRUS" marketed8Equipped with La Joux-Perret mechancial movement "Campanola" marketed10World's thinnest case, World's fastest signal reception, World's first light-level indicator "Eco-Drive SATELLITE WAVE F100" marketed


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Some close-up film of the first Citizen RC caliber 7400.











From Japanese website: CITIZEN 1st RADIO CONTROLLED WATCH cal.7400

*CITIZEN 1st RADIO CONTROLLED WATCH* *cal.7400*​ *Cal.7400* 


















ボタン左上は月（短針）日（長針）を表示。​ The upper left of the button shows the month (short hand) day (long hand). カレンダーは呼び出し式で常時表示していません。​ The calendar is not always displayed in the calling form. 左下は中央ヨーロッパ、英、日本、ゼロリセット、ローカルタイム1、ローカルタイム2を切り替 えます。​ Bottom left switches between Central Europe, UK, Japan, Zero Reset, Local Time 1, Local Time 2.








右上は前回受信に成功したかどうかを確認できます。​ In the upper right you can check if the previous reception was successful. 押している間、左上の長針の位置によって表示します。​ While pressing, it displays by the position of the upper hand at the upper left hand. 右下は強制受信。​ The lower right is forcibly received.



















風防がすごく盛り上がっていますが、受信感度を上げるためです。​ The windshield is very exciting but to raise the reception sensitivity. ここが引っ掛かって欠けやすいですね・・・​ This is caught and it is easy to lose ...










​*CITIZENの初代電波時計です。*​ *It is the radio wave of the first radio wave of CITIZEN.* *電波時計の先進国ドイツを中心に、1993年4月10日発売。*​ *Launched on April 10, 1993, mainly in developed countries of radio controlled watch Germany.* *電波発信地の日本（JJY、40kHz、福島県、現在の電波時計が受信する60khzの福岡県のアンテナは 受信しません。）・イギリス（MSF、60kHz、Rugby）・中央ヨーロッパ（DCF77、77.5k Hz、独Mainflingen；Frankfurt am Mainの南東25km）に対応する世界初のマルチ・チャンネル型電波時計。*​ *Antenna of Fukuoka prefecture of 60 khz which the current radio clock is received is not received in Japan (JJY, 40 kHz, Fukushima prefecture, Japan) (radiofrequency transmission place) · UK (MSF, 60 kHz, Rugby) · Central Europe (DCF 77, 77.5 kHz, The world's first multichannel radio clock corresponding to Germany's Mainflingen; 25 km southeast of Frankfurt am Main.* *７針アナログ表示。*​ *7 needle analog display.* *24時間表示。*​ *24 hour indication.* *毎日一回偶数日は2時に奇数日は4時に自動受信を行いここで精度を保ちます。*​ *Once every day Even numbers are automatically received at 2 odd days on odd days at 4 o'clock and the accuracy is maintained here.* *最大の特徴はどーんとアンテナがケース中央に位置する奇抜なデザイン。*​ *The biggest feature is the strange design where the antenna and antenna are located in the center of the case.* *このゴールドモデルはアンテナがゴールドのフィルムでシールドされていますが、ステンレス、コンビモデルは 銅色のコイルが見えます。*​ *This gold model is shielded with gold film antenna, but stainless steel, combination model can see copper coil.* *（まさにアンテナ！）*​ *(Exactly the antenna!)* *クオーツムーブメントからのノイズを避けるため、当初電波時計はどれだけ本体からアンテナ部を離すか、また スチールのケースから離すかが課題でしたが、このモデルは文字盤下に絶縁板を置きまたガラス風防を盛り上げ アンテナが多くの面を外に向けられるようになっています。*​ *In order to avoid noise from the quartz movement, initially it was a question whether how much the radio controlled watch should release the antenna part from the main body and whether to separate it from the case of the steel, but this model puts an insulating plate under the dial plate and the glass draft shield The antenna is designed to turn many faces outwards.* *ガラス風防の周りの黒いベゼル部分はセラミックで、これも電波を通しやすく非常に硬い素材です ね。*​ *The black bezel part around the glass windshield is ceramic, which is also a very hard material that is easy to pass radio waves.* *当時の定価100,000円。*​ *The fixed price at that time 100,000 yen.* *販売数4300個（日本300個、独・英4000個）。*​ *Number of sales 4300 pieces (300 in Japan, Germany and UK 4000).* *日本では金色（メッキ）と銀色の配色であるコンビが発売されました。*​ *In Japan, gold color (plating) and silver color combination was released.* *ドイツとイギリスでは、この他に銀色のステンレス、ここに掲載の金色のゴールドフィルド（すべて金メッキ） の三種が発売されました。*​ *In Germany and the UK, in addition to this, three kinds of silver stainless steel, golden gold filed (all gold plated) posted here were released.* *銀座のシェルマンという時計店が1996年に300個デッドストックで発掘し逆輸入、発売時の100,00 0円で販売したようです。*​ *A watch shop named Shellman of Ginza excavated 300 pieces in 1996 in dead stock and seems to be sold at 100,000 yen at the time of the reverse import and release.* *この数量なので、国内で見つけることは非常に大変ですが、海外のサイトを見ているとイギリス、ドイツで稀に 見かけることがあります。*​ *Because this quantity, it is very hard to find in the country, but when you are watching overseas sites you may find it rare in the UK and Germany.* *さすがに仕事で使えなさそうなのでこのゴールドモデルはすでに販売してしまって手元にありませんが、長い間 探していたコンビモデルがドイツからやって来ました。*​ *It seems that it will not be usable at work as expected, so we have already sold this gold model and it is not at hand, but the combination model I was looking for for a long time came from Germany.* *近日追加でアップしようと思います。*​ *I will try to upload it soon.* ​


----------



## CitizenPromaster

From the antenna evolution image in the OP I gather the 2nd gen RC watch came out in 1994. This has a very distinct (not necessarily beautiful) look because of the seperate, plastic cased antenna. It first came out without Eco-Drive with a subdial for what looks like radio zone and second time zone selection, and even a hand zero-ing option.



















Notice in the image below that on the back of European versions there is an Eagle, not a Citizen Chronometer/Chronomaster Eagle, but I think it is a seal (in combination with the codes) for compliance to German radio device regulations.










At some point in time there even was a Chronograph version, without Eco-Drive.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Then - according to the Brand History - in 1999 they introduced the combination of RC and Eco-Drive, branded as Attesa. I think that refers to the watch below, which is from WUS member plose55.










The titanium EU version I bought is another variation, that also came with arabic numerals on a blue or black dial.




























These Eco-Drive RC watches come with an Eco-Drive medallion on the back (nod to GS/KS/CTZ Chronomaster), which was seen sometimes on (special) early Eco-Drives. The watch above suggests the production date is February 1996 (or 2006. I rule out 2006 because there was a new antenna/caliber in 2001). However, 1996 doesn't seem to match with the 1999 << "Attesa Eco-Drive Radio-Controlled Watch" for Japan marketed >> unless it means they waited 3 years to give Japan the Eco-Drive-RC-combo? That does seem to be the case, considering the below picture I found on Pinterest with caption: 1996. The world's first light-powered radio-controlled watch.










So I guess that milestone is somehow missing in the official Brand History. I've seen the same Eco-Drive RC model dated 96 (June 1999) and some Japanese Eco-Drive RC non-Attesa models 05 (May 2000) and 06 (June 2000). My own RC Eco-Drive Titanium (like in the 2nd picture in this post) is 03, March 2000. The medallion is usually aligned to be horizontal with the case, and then the word Citizen on the medallion wraps symmetrically around the words 'citizen watch co.' engraved on the caseback. Interestingly the medallion on my example is slightly offset to the left, so the word Citizen on the medallion wraps symmetrically around the - also slightly offset - engraved word 'citizen' on the caseback. Some creative alignment from a Citizen employee!

Just for fun a bigger Eco-Drive medallion (or is it a high quality stamp?) on a monocoque case Citizen.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

I gave my newly acquired RC Eco-Drive a little wash (old tooth brush) and while I had already started wondered about the water resistance, a look at the dial showed WR 100 so no trouble at all. Then I wondered, how do they seperate the plastic section housing the coil, from the metal case, while making it both waterproof and having an electric connection? Well I don't have the answer. The plastic part is screwed (2) to the metal case. Some moist does get in between the little crack, but maybe the small connector (see antenna image 1994 in OP) has a seal around it?

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanyway, who was Citizen battling with as RC (and solar) pioneer? Well, it was Junghans! Info and pics from this German manufacturer.

Quote
*junghans.de*

Since 1967 the developers at Junghans have been working on a quartz wristwatch, they tinker in search of solutions, as time is of the essence. Competitors are also working towards the same goal. And Junghans is in the lead once again.

In 1970 the time is ripe for a sensation, the presentation of a pre-production series of the first German quartz wristwatch. With the Astro-Quartz Junghans once again writes a new chapter in watchmaking history. Thanks to its complex technology, the watch gets launched with a price tag of around 800 marks. In 1972 the W666.02 calibre enters series production.









Junghans Solar-1 Radio-Controlled clock
Quote
*junghans.de*

In 1985 comes the breakthrough: Junghans presents the first radio-controlled, series production table clock for private use. The deviation is just one second every million years - mankind's strive for absolute accuracy becomes reality! One year later, for the 125th anniversary of the company, Junghans presents the world's first radio-controlled clock to obtain its energy from resource-saving solar technology.​








Junghans Mega-1-ca-1990 
Quote
*junghans.de*

The next major sensation is achieved in 1990: the Junghans engineers have miniaturised the radio control technology to such an extent that it can be installed in a wristwatch. The Junghans Mega 1 becomes the first radio-controlled wristwatch in the world. It was designed in collaboration with FROG Design and boasts a futuristic design in addition to advanced technology.








​

















Junghans Mega-Solar RC watches ca. 1993 (CitizenPromaster: I would swear this is simply showing three Mega 1's?)
Quote
*junghans.de*

After intensive development work Junghans becomes the first manufacturer in the world to take a key step forward in the further development of radio control technology: the problem-free wristwatch, which draws its energy from the sun and uses radio signals to always tell the right time

In the spring of 1992 Junghans engineer Wolfgang Ganter unveils a prototype to the astonished trade press, in January 1993 the watch is ready for series production. Managing Director Wolfgang Fritz speaks of a moment of glory for Junghans, a milestone in the development of the watch. In 1995 the antenna is integrated into a ceramic case, with its non-scratch case the Mega Solar Ceramic is held up as the non plus ultra: the watch that "runs forever and is never wrong".​

















Junghans Mega ca. 2004
Quote
*junghans.de*

With the multi-frequency radio-controlled movement developed and patented at Junghans the dream of a watch that receives time signals in various countries and adjusts itself automatically comes to fruition. It is no longer only in Germany and Europe that the signals are received, transmitters in North America and Asia now also transmit their radio waves with the respectively-precise time signal.

The transmitters stand in Fort Collins (Colorado) for North America, on Mount Othakadoya near Tokyo, in the north-east of the country for Japan and on Mount Hagane for the south-west of Japan, the east coast of China (Shanghai), South Korea and parts of Taiwan.​








Junghans Mega ca. 2009


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Let's compare their efforts and achievements.

Junghans had the world's first RC watch in 1990, the Mega 1. They also beat Citizen to the punch with RC Solar in 1993 (that's probably why the official Citizen time line doesn't mention the 1996 Eco-Drive RC debut?), however Citizen burst on the scene in that same year with the first Multi-zone RC watch. For some reason Junghans waited until 2004 to go Multi-zone. They did bring an enclosed-in-case-antenna as early as 1995, though it was not in metal but ceramic. The three asymmetric round models (above and below) from 1993 were indeed metal, but the antenna is part of the bracelet, and therefor not case-integrated! Citizen had the world first on that in 2003 as we've read earlier.

All in all it's been a great rivalry. Junghans might win on design, but Citizen wins on price, specs and personally I don't like the digital seconds or date on analogue Junghans.

Source for below: 1993 - Junghans MEGA TEC

*1993 - Junghans MEGA TEC *

Junghans developed the first solar-powered, radio-controlled watch in 1992 and brought it to the market in 1993. The name of the watch was X2005, group 21. The example shown here is the Mega Tec model. The watch claims to run for 6 months with a full charge. Radio-controlled by the official German time signal broadcast from Mainflingen, Germany. The face is one large solar cell with a window displaying seconds or the date in a small LCD window at the 3 pm position. The watch required external antennae, which is inside the band. There were a total of three models introduced that year, all asymmetrical. There is no stem to adjust the watch on the side of the case. Adjustments are made by pushbuttons on the back of the case. I believe that the cases were designed for Jungshans by the well know design firm "frog design" but have not been able to confirm this. The other models introduced that year are shown below. 
The Mega Tec is a great design. It is distinctive for a number of reasons not the least of which is for having the only green hands ever on a solar watch. (CitizenPromaster: Not any more!)











Pictures of the antenna bracelet on another Junghans: https://uhrforum.de/junghans-mega-titanium-19-1404-410-a-t53480

Are the green hands + accents on the 2011 Citizen Satellite Wave - world's first satellite solar watch - a nod to above right Junghans - world's first RC solar watch?










Also subtly returns on JDM F900 in DLC F100 case.


----------



## RFCII

sticky said:


> Thanks for the write up. With the rise and rise of GPS watches I have a feeling that atomics will eventually go the way of VHS tapes. I hope I'm wrong (I usually am) and my fleet of atomic watches won't suddenly become obsolete.


What do you think the Air Force uses to calibrate the clocks in the GPS satellites?


----------



## Camguy

Very cool writeup. Those were some serious antennas back then! Radio-control is great, but since I'm 1488 miles from Ft. Collins CO, my G Shock multiband is always 0.008 seconds slow.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

0.008 seconds slow doesn't seem like a deal breaker 

I have been trying to sync my newly acquired watch from 2000, but it has not been able to. I put it outside together with my 2008 RC Eco-Drive (launched late 2006 or early 2007), force a sync and the 'modern' watch needs only 10 seconds or so to determine the signal strength, which was High, and the rest of the minute to set the time. My 2000 RC Eco-Drive (launched in 1996), unlike it's non-Eco-Drive sister model also shown in this thread, cannot indicate signal strength, but it does seem to be picking up the signal, because the second hand moves to 'RX', but then stays there for minutes and minutes - as if it is trying to make sense of the signal - in the end giving up. Checking by a single push on the button then shows second hand at 'NO'.

I had an immediate theory about the failed syncing, because in the past I've read about the ins and outs of the DCF77 signal and remembered that they changed the signal at some point, activating some previously unused bits. I checked the details just now and it is as follows:
Experimental civil defence emergency signal
Since 2003, 14 previously unused bits of the time code have been used for civil defence emergency signals. This is an experimental service, aimed to one day replace the German network of civil defence sirens.
"Civil protection and weather forecast signal
Since 22 November 2006 the DCF77 transmitter uses bits 1-14 to transmit warning messages and weather information.[SUP][6][/SUP][SUP][7][/SUP] Under responsibility of the German Federal Office of Civil Protection and Disaster Assistance (the German _Bundesamt für Bevölkerungsschutz und Katastrophenhilfe_, BBK), warnings to the population can be transmitted using these 14 bits. As a further extension of the information content transmitted by DCF77, appropriately equipped radio clocks can provide a four-day weather forecast for 60 different regions in Europe. The forecast data is provided by and under responsibility of the Swiss company Meteo Time GmbH and is transferred in a proprietary transfer protocol.[SUP][8][/SUP][SUP][9][/SUP] The same 14 bits are employed in a way that ensures compatibility with the transmission protocols of the warning messages. For decoding the weather forecast data a license is required.[SUP][7][/SUP][SUP][10][/SUP] Since the bits previously reserved for the PTB are used, older radio clocks should not be affected by the weather data signal."

Should not be affected, but it turns out the reality can be different, as this 2007 e-mail I found on the web shows:
"I happened to notice this morning that my old "Conrad" DCF77 wall clock had not changed to summertime and indicated "no lock" even though the pulses looked good to my eye. After about I minute I noticed that the first 14 pulses were no longer uniform '0' bits, and a bit of googleing turned up the interesting news that there is now weather information embedded in the first 14 bits. Obviously, my clock is so old that it was written for the older "if you see any of these bits, the transmitter has problems" signal spec."
I fear my watch is suffering the same error, though if this is true, it's pretty amazing it's only 24 seconds slow after 10 years??? No wait, the previous owner could have set the time manually 

EDIT: HOLY COW! I changed the DST setting to off, and I set all hands to the zero position (not that they were off, just for fun), then back to TME and tried to sync again, and to my surprise I soon hear two beeps for a succesful reception! I check and the hand moves to OK. I grab my other RC watch and HOORAY, they are running in sync! I guess the incorrect DST setting was throwing it off somehow?

How great is that? 16 years old and still going strong!

I've also learned that my titanium version is caliber 9415, while the caliber in the stainless steel case is 9410. The manual explains:
Difference between CAL. 9410 and CAL. 9415
CAL. 9415 is based on CAL. 9410, but the former has a titanium case. Since the radio wave receiving sensitivity is affected by the material of the case, the electronic circuits of these two models are designed differently from each other. The operation methods of these models are the same, however.

9410:

















An additional comment on the titanium JDM 9417 can be found in https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/defi...-titanium-ti-ip-duratect-mrk-dlc-3494498.html


----------



## CitizenPromaster

They are fickle creatures those RC watches. 3 nights ago the 9415 didn't receive a signal, while my E670 did with High strength. 2 nights ago same story, so by yesterday the 9415 was running a quarter of a second fast or so compared to the E670. Then today to my great surprise, I see the E670 running a quarter of a second fast compared to the 9415! So I check the reception, and the 9415 said OK while the E670 said NO.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

I will use this post to list all the Citizen RC calibers I know of and update it when I feel like it or find new ones. I might list some key features, but not all features if there are many. All are Eco-Drive unless stated as battery.

7400: EUR + UK + JPN - antenna on dial - battery - _1993: World's first multi-band radio controlled watch_
8410/8415/8455: EUR + UK + JPN - external antenna - battery
8450: EUR? - Chronograph - external antenna - battery
9410/9415: EUR - external antenna - _1996: Citizen's first Eco-Drive solar RC watch_
9417: JPN - external antenna
A413: EUR - 3 hand + date, time zone +2 +1 0 -1 -2
E610: JPN - Chronograph 
E650: EUR + USA - Chronograph, 4 US Cities+ London selection, power reserve
E670: EUR - Chronograph
U600: EUR + JPN + USA - anadigi
U680: EUR + JPN + USA + CHN - anadigi
H050: JPN - world time - ladies (small) - time difference correction function
H060: EUR + JPN + USA + CHN - world time - ladies (small)
H100: JPN - three hand - day/date - anti-magnetic, auto hand correct, JIS1 - _2006-10: World's first Eco-Drive Radio-Controlled watch with date disc marketed - should be day disc_
H106: EUR + JPN + USA - _2007: World's first Eco-Drive Global Radio-Controlled watch that can receive Japan, the United States and Europe standard time radio waves marketed_
H11A/H110/H111/H113/H119: JPN - 3 hand + date
H115/H116/H117...
H112: JPN - Dive mode, _the only RC Dive watch PMD56-3081/82/83_
H128: EUR + JPN + USA + CHN - 3 hand + date - world time 24 cities
H144/H145/H149: EUR + JPN + USA + CHN - 3 hand + date + world time (H149 is for EU, but the same) - world time 26 cities
H162: EUR - Dive mode, _the only RC Dive watch BY2000-55E released in 2009_
H176: CHN - Day + Date
H183: CHN - 3 hand + date
H240: EUR + JPN + USA + CHN - world time - ladies (small) -_ 2011-3: World's smallest "xC" Eco-Drive Radio-Controlled watch marketed / 2011-6: World's first "Exceed" Global Radio-Controlled analog lady watch marketed_
H360: EUR - 3 hand + date - ladies (small)
H380-H386: CHN - 3 hand + date - used for xC
H410: JPN - 3 hand + date - _2003: World's first light-powered radio controlled watch with a full metal case_ _(ATD53-2611)_
H415: JPN - 3 hand + date - no Perfex/JIS1
H460/H461: EU - 3 hand + date - Time Difference Correction Function = free 1 hour increment time zone setting
H485/H486: CHN - 3 hand + date - Time Difference Correction Function -27h to +27h
H610: EUR + JPN + USA + CHN - 26 city selection
H800/H804: EUR + JPN + USA + CHN - Chronograph
H820: EUR + JPN + USA + CHN - 24h + am/pm subdials

Bonus: H149 vs H240, world's smallest multi-zone RC caliber (in 2011) at 20.8mm diameter, 3.42mm thickness and 50.8% volume of the H149 'conventional men's caliber'


----------



## CitizenPromaster

I stumbled upon a very rare RC citizen, the AS0005-58E, which seems to be one of the few watches with caliber A413, and from the manual it looks like it employs the '2001-antenna' (see OP). The case is titanium on top but it has a very thick plastic case back, which makes the watch a chunky 13mm, equal to some of the Satellite Waves! Very light weight though at 79 grams. Cool soccer ball pattern titanium bracelet. Unique about the A413 is the 8.5 year (dark) power reserve! Cost 499 EUR in 2002-07, wow.





































The Stainless Steel version is the AS0015-54L. It has the same dimensions, but a different dial and bracelet design, weighing in at 117 grams and costing 350 EUR in 2002-07.










I gather the thick semi-plastic case was Citizen's way of getting rid of the external side-mounted antenna, before they were able to integrate the antenna into a full metal case in 2003!


----------



## arogle1stus

citizenpromaster:
Great post. I agree 100%.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## CitizenPromaster

So it took me a while, but I found out more about the '2003: World's first light-powered radio controlled watch with a full metal case'. This Citizen Attesa was JDM only as far as I can tell (thus I had to navigate Japanese websites), and it spawned many variations in the JDM Attesa line. But first, let's look at the original, with the Attesa shell (ammonite) logo on the dial.

The ATD53-2611 (black dial, roman 6 + 12, as shown in OP) 2612 (white dial, roman 6 + 12) 2613 (white dial, no numerals) 2614 (white dial, all roman numerals) 2615 (blue dial, all roman numerals). [On a side note, at some point, maybe 2004, there was also a more square cased ATD53-2661 and 2662].

This family came out in 2003 for 50,000 Yen (excl. tax), measuring 36mm, 9.7mm thick, AR coated sapphire glass and weighing 80 grams and having Duratect IP Plating (one of the early ones - if not the first - with Hv 1000 - 1200 rating). The caliber is H410 (2 year power reserve, 2 Japanese stations, perpetual calender). WR 10 BAR.

ATD53-2611, the milestone watch





































ATD53-2613




























Later other variations came out, and Citizen dropped the logo for Attesa watches on the dial (still present on case back and clasp). For example the ATD53-2792, 2793/2794 with date AND day introduced caliber H100, which was anti-magnetic and had auto hand correction. (Citizen also introduced matching smaller ladies watches ATB53-2783 and 2784 without day and date). https://japwatches.wordpress.com/20...53-2793-atb53-2783-atd53-2794-and-atb53-2784/

ATD53-2792, '2006-10: World's first Eco-Drive Radio-Controlled watch with date disc marketed'. I think this is an error in translation, because the 2nd gen RC 9410 already had a date disc. I saw on a Japanese website the statement: It is the world's first radio - controlled watch with a "disk type day display function". That makes more sense, first RC watch with date AND (disc) day.




























At some point (late 2006/early 2007) caliber H110 came along in some new cases, it's a three hand date caliber, and I think it replaced H410 and added some trickery like magnetic and shock protection and automatic needle correction, basically it's the H100 without day disc. https://japwatches.wordpress.com/2007/08/22/citizen-attesa-atd53-2841-atd53-2842-and-atd53-2843/ Amazingly 10 years later (2017-02) these H110-watches are still for sale, and some new H100-model were also recently introduced (JDM Attesa).

Related to H110 is caliber H111. https://japwatches.wordpress.com/2007/10/10/citizen-attesa-atd53-2871-and-atd53-2872/

I believe the Citizen Attesa ATD53-2771 (and ATD53-2773 with DLC parts), caliber H106, is the '2007-6: World's first Eco-Drive Global Radio-Controlled watch that can receive Japan, the United States and Europe standard time radio waves marketed'.




































ATD53-2774


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Since I've given the history of Junghans RC, I will also give honorable mention to Casio Oceanus, who - possibly after seeing the 2003 Attesa - decided to proof to the world they could rival Citizen and who now make a broad range of RC and GPS watches. This history is from the Japanese website, since Oceanus is JDM only these days. Their first watch released in 2004 beat the E610/E670 to being the first full-metal case RC Chronograph. And in 2014 they were the first to combine RC and GPS in a hybrid watch.

History of OCEANUS

Evolution of all technologies for the pursuit of elegance
In 2004, OCW - 500 was born as the world 's first full - metal chronograph radio solar (with world time).
Since then, it has evolved its identity and watch quality.
The challenge for the next innovation, pursuit of elegance innocence continue from now on.

First generation
The world's first full-metal chronograph breaks up the genre of radio solar

OCW-500 - November 2004










OCW-500
World first ※ full metal Chronograph radio wave solar, Oshianasu's first machine
※ At the time of October 2004, our research

OCW-600 - October 2005










OCW-600
5 Motor drive powered by

Second generation
Increase the value of radio wave solar with reception of 5 stations in the world

OCW-M 700 - October 2006








OCW-M 700
Multiband 5 Appearance

OCW-S1000 - June 2007








OCW-S1000
World's thinnest ※Chronograph radio I realized a solar Manta's first machine
* At the time of June 2007, our research

I'm gonna skip Third generation Stage 1 of the history, you can read it here ????? - OCEANUS | ????? - CASIO, and from Third generation Stage 2 I will only mention the RC GPS hybrid.

OCW-G1000 - October 2014








OCW-G1000
world's first※ Full Metal GPS hybrid radio wave solar realization
※ As of September 2014, our research

I'm not sure when the more affordable Casio Wave Ceptor watches made it to market, but I do believe out of all the RC brands they are the only one to offer UK reception, with the MULTI BAND 5: JPN (x2), EUR, USA, UK and MULTI BAND 6: JPN (x2), EUR, USA, UK, CHN.

AFAIK Citizen dropped UK reception after the second gen RC multiband caliber (with external antenna) and Junghans has never bothered with UK or China, their multiband is JPN (x2), EUR, USA.


----------



## StanThe Man

Not obsolete but rather vintage and collectible.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Not obsolete at all! Citizen has just released a new top of the range JDM Attesa RC watch to tempt people away from the top of the range JDM Attesa GPS watches and to celebrate 30 years of Attesa in 2017.

I quote a segment of the press release via Google Translate:
From the Atesa celebrating its 30th anniversary in 2017, the upper model of the photovoltaic eco-drive radio clock with the highly double-direct flight function with high usability is displayed with ease of use. Currently, GPS satellite radio clock, which is the highest model of Atesa, has gained popularity, but the Eco Drive radio clock incorporating the direct flight function has also become strongly popular. In the market of solar radio-controlled watches, there is a growing tendency to seek higher texture, design and status as well as the convenience of eco-drives that do not require battery replacement and radio timepieces that always display accurate times. In response to this, the new model is equipped with a double direct flight function that was born with Citizen's proprietary technology.

They put special effort into the bracelet too, I quote: The V-shaped groove in the center of the bracelet consists of separate parts. Combining the polished parts one by one, I am making a texture that can feel the "light trajectory". The bezel has a two-body structure for three-dimensionally expressing the difference in color tone and polish finish, and adopts a 12-sided shape for the outer part. I express a smooth connection with the bracelet in design. Each part that makes up the bracelet and bezel has smooth surface and edge angle, polish and mat polish division etc. These beauty of finishing is unique in processing and polishing Citizen's processing technology. You can see the goodness of making as much as you can see.









The caliber is the existing H820 with 'double direct flight', I quote: In 2009, Citizen pioneered the competition in the world and introduced the world for the first time, the new technology direct flight. "Pull the crown and choose a city" you can quickly display the time and date of the 26 cities you selected. A double direct flight that appeared in 2013 was made evolving by adding the dual time function to this direct flight. Like the direct flight, the crown operation allows you to independently operate two time zones, the main time and the local time. Besides, the main time and the local time (the second time zone) can be swapped in one step. Due to the ease of operation, especially businessmen working worldwide have gained high popularity.










Japanese: ã€Žã‚·ãƒ�ã‚ºãƒ³ ã‚¢ãƒ†ãƒƒã‚µã€�ã€€ãƒ€ãƒ-ãƒ«ãƒ€ã‚¤ãƒ¬ã‚¯ãƒˆãƒ•ãƒ©ã‚¤ãƒˆã‚'æ�.è¼‰ã�-ã�Ÿå&#8230;‰ç™ºé›»ã‚¨ã‚³ãƒ»ãƒ‰ãƒ©ã‚¤ãƒ-é›»æ³¢æ™‚è¨ˆã�«ä¸Šä½�ãƒ¢ãƒ‡ãƒ«ã�Œç™»å.´ã€€2017å¹´3æœˆ3æ-¥ç™ºå£²äºˆå®š ï¼»CITIZEN-ã‚·ãƒ�ã‚ºãƒ³è&#8230;•æ™‚è¨ˆï¼½
Translation: https://translate.google.nl/transla...jp/news/2017/20170222.html&edit-text=&act=url


----------



## GaryK30

Those new Attesa models are very nice, albeit expensive (for me). I wonder if they have that cool on-the-fly micro-adjust on the bracelet.


----------



## Ravenuse

Thanks for this thread, very interesting! I love my gen 4 skyhawk, and it hardly ever misses a sync no matter where I put it down. A couple of my atomic g-shocks that are usually sitting next to it sometimes go weeks without a sync. (gw-6900 and gwm-5610, both excellent regardless)


----------



## Ignaciob

Great stuff. It put's my Gen 3 Skyhawk (the British Red Arrows version) in perspective. Kinda wondered their journey to miniaturize the antennae and this thread fills the holes I had. Thanks!


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Thanks guys, I'm glad to hear you found it interesting!

@GaryK30, the specs mentions three things:'Three fold push type clasp', 'Length adjustment of the metal band' and 'Fit adjuster', so I think that is a yes. It is probably this type below (picture found on WUS). This type is much more subtle than the micro-adjust clasp on JDM Promaster watches, as there is no second set of pushers for the adjustment (and no safety thingy).










Click this bar to view the original image of 1024x589px.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

I found more RC history, but I need to find an efficient way to present it first.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Well I can't be bothered to upload all the other RC history, but I will add something cool. The early RC Citizens with the external antenna were called Space Master. They sold like shown below for around 500 EUR and there was even a promo cap.


----------



## Tseg

I'm sold on RC watches. After a month or so of ownership, sleeping with the watch on, I've got a signal every night, 1 time low, maybe 3 times medium and the rest high, living in the great lakes region of the US. Throw in high-hardness light titanium, lume that lasts all night and solar power and it is a killer watch. Ease of hopping time zones is not too bad either. My Rolex and Grand Seiko remain my crown jewels, but am finding it hard to give them wrist time now. We'll see how long the honeymoon lasts.


----------



## jstay

This is a continuation from the definitive Citizen Titanium thread post #172. It is regarding @dgaddis; 's ownership experience of PMD56 watch outside of Japan.

(PMD56 is a very nice radio-controlled titanium watch in the style of Ray Mears / Promaster tough. But it is JDM and only receives the JJY calibration signal. )

I was thinking of getting one but just like you I am outside of the Japan calibration signal zone.

Since you have owned it for a while and are not within the calibration zone, I would like to ask you some questions regarding ownership outside of Japan:

1a. Does the perpetual calendar work without the calibration signals? In other words, can the watch detect which months are 30 and 31 without relying on the calibration signal?

1b. What about February leap years?

2. One way to get the watch to sync is to use an emulator which emits the JJY signal and press the button for manual sync.

BUT, I understand this model attempts to sync autonomously every night at 2am. If the 2am sync fails, it tries again at 4am.

Yet it is unlikely that one would turn on the emulator signal at those times, hence the two syncs at 2am and 4am would definitely fail.

Is there a way to disable the automatic syncs? I don't like the idea of "wasted" syncs. "Wasted" in the sense that the autonomous syncs are doomed to fail outside of Japan and saps power from the eco-drive battery.

Thank you!


----------



## CitizenPromaster

I don't know why this thread is in the Seiko section by the way, maybe I posted it wrong? Maybe someone can move it?

You asked the questions to dgaddis but I will try to answer anyway 

1a AFAIK perpetual calender function is not dependent on receiving the radio signal
1b same for leap years
2 some Citizen calibers allow you to disable automatic syncs, but this caliber H100 not unfortunately, according to the H100 manual.
I wouldn't worry too much about power consumption though, just keep it charged.

Also, the English manual for H100 does not mention the perpetual calender feature, but multiple owners on WUS have reported it does have it.
https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=646106&d=1331192593


----------



## dgaddis

CitizenPromaster said:


> I don't know why this thread is in the Seiko section by the way, maybe I posted it wrong? Maybe someone can move it?
> 
> You asked the questions to dgaddis but I will try to answer anyway
> 
> 1a AFAIK perpetual calender function is not dependent on receiving the radio signal
> 1b same for leap years
> 2 some Citizen calibers allow you to disable automatic syncs, but this caliber H100 not unfortunately, according to the H100 manual.
> I wouldn't worry too much about power consumption though, just keep it charged.
> 
> Also, the English manual for H100 does not mention the perpetual calender feature, but multiple owners on WUS have reported it does have it.
> https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=646106&d=1331192593


^^That's all correct. It 100% does have a perpetual calendar, and the calendar is not dependent on radio signal.

And FWIW mine runs about 6 seconds fast per month. So it's not like you need to sync it all the time, I do it every other month or so with the ClockWave app.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

This thread is now in the Citizen forum (moved from Seiko forum), hooray!

To celebrate I am posting the history I was too lazy to post a couple of years ago.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Lost tinypic image -> antenna evolution


----------



## cistercian

I am loving this thread. I particularly like the shrinking antennas, which infers
better and better receiver iterations.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

I will add the new E660, which replaced the E610 and E670, and the new H246 and H466.
Also, H106 is not "_2007: World's first Eco-Drive Global Radio-Controlled watch that can receive Japan, the United States and Europe standard time radio waves marketed_", only JPN signal, according to jvspin who owns one. He suggested it could be U600, and I agree.

7400: EUR + UK + JPN - antenna on dial - battery - _1993: World's first multi-band radio controlled watch_
8410/8415/8455: EUR + UK + JPN - external antenna - battery
8450: EUR? - Chronograph - external antenna - battery
9410/9415: EUR - external antenna - _1996: Citizen's first Eco-Drive solar RC watch_
9417: JPN - external antenna
A413: EUR - 3 hand + date, time zone +2 +1 0 -1 -2
E600: JPN - 3 City selection (PAR/LON/NYC) + 24h subdial + leap year and weekday subdial
E610: JPN - Chronograph
E650: EUR + USA - Chronograph, 4 US Cities+ London selection, power reserve
E660: EUR + JPN + USA + CHN - Chronograph, power reserve
E670: EUR - Chronograph
U600: EUR + JPN + USA - anadigi - 2007: _World's first Eco-Drive Global Radio-Controlled watch that can receive Japan, the United States and Europe standard time radio waves marketed_
U680: EUR + JPN + USA + CHN - anadigi, same as U600 + CHN reception
H050: JPN - world time - ladies (small) - time difference correction function
H060: EUR + JPN + USA + CHN - world time - ladies (small)
H100: JPN - three hand - day/date - anti-magnetic, auto hand correct, JIS1 - _2006-10: World's first Eco-Drive Radio-Controlled watch with date disc marketed - should be day disc_
H106: JPN - three hand - day at 3 o'clock + date at 6 o'clock
H11A/H110/H111/H113/H119: JPN - 3 hand + date
H115/H116/H117...
H112: JPN - Dive mode, _the only RC Dive watch PMD56-3081/82/83_
H128: EUR + JPN + USA + CHN - 3 hand + date - world time 24 cities
H144/H145/H149: EUR + JPN + USA + CHN - 3 hand + date + world time (H149 is for EU, but the same) - world time 26 cities
H162: EUR - Dive mode, _the only RC Dive watch BY2000-55E released in 2009_
H176: CHN - Day + Date
H183: CHN - 3 hand + date
H240: EUR + JPN + USA + CHN - world time - ladies (small) -_ 2011-3: World's smallest "xC" Eco-Drive Radio-Controlled watch marketed / 2011-6: World's first "Exceed" Global Radio-Controlled analog lady watch marketed_
H246: EUR + JPN + USA + CHN - I think an updated H240.
H360: EUR - 3 hand + date - ladies (small)
H380-H386: CHN - 3 hand + date - used for xC
H410: JPN - 3 hand + date - _2003: World's first light-powered radio controlled watch with a full metal case_ _(ATD53-2611)_
H415: JPN - 3 hand + date - no Perfex/JIS1
H460/H461: EU - 3 hand + date - Time Difference Correction Function = free 1 hour increment time zone setting
H466: EU - 3 hand + date - I think an updated H460.
H485/H486: CHN - 3 hand + date - Time Difference Correction Function -27h to +27h
H610: EUR + JPN + USA + CHN - 26 city selection
H800/H804: EUR + JPN + USA + CHN - Chronograph, power reserve
H820: EUR + JPN + USA + CHN - 24h + am/pm subdial, second time zone subdial, power reserve

Bonus: H149 vs H240, world's smallest multi-zone RC caliber (in 2011) at 20.8mm diameter, 3.42mm thickness and 50.8% volume of the H149 'conventional men's caliber'


----------



## CitizenPromaster

I just broke the Guinness World Record for synchronized synchronizing!

During:








After:








For those with a keen eye, it didn't take them that long to sync, it took me that long to get a decent after picture lol


----------



## CitizenPromaster

DST time!


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Since I was buying a watch from Yahoo Japan Auction and had to pay shipping anyway, I decided to get another watch that happened to be cheap, which is the 1999 Attesa Eco-Drive RC watch, the first Eco-Drive RC watch with Japanese reception (as seen in the history overview above), and the sibling of my German signal version. They are nearly identical, except for the dial markings and the color of the plastic antenna cover, though a version of the Attesa with numeral hour markers did get the grey antenna cover. I had to zero the hands, but it seems to be working perfectly, as my original one is, which is quite impressive for 20 year old unserviced watches.










After the zeroing they are running exactly 1 second apart, which suggests the Attesa (9417) got a signal not long before it was shipped, because my DCF77 (9415) got a signal last night. I'm keeping the Attesa on Tokyo time, just for fun. I don't wear these two anyway, they are just fun to collect.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

My main purchase from Japan was my "grail watch", the PMP56-2933, with the E610 caliber that receives only the Japanese signal. I tried synching it with a JJY simulator just now, but the seconds hand started skipping, so it is now catching some sunrays and I will wear it when I go outside later to let it charge. I wonder though, if it breaks down one day, if I could have Citizen install the E670 movement underneath this dial, since they operate identically... The E670 has been discontinued though, so I'd have to get a spare movement sooner rather than later.


----------



## sscob1

Nice info.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

There is a new FREE app to synchronize ANY radio controlled watch. The app is made by Junghans, and it can emulate ALL signals. It very easy to use, but the challenge is getting a strong enough signal from your iPhone/iPad (there is also an Android app, both are called Junghans MEGA). I was able to amplify the signal with a portable speaker to get High reception on my JDM PMP56-2933 that can only receive the JJY signal. The app uses the time from your device or the internet time (NTP), you simply select the country you want to emulate, and it automatically chooses the right signal and emits the time as displayed on your screen. I selected Japan and after a couple of minutes, my watch synced perfectly! I am technical enough to know the details of how it works, but that only makes it more amazing to me.

Thank you, Junghans!!!!


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Ziptie said:


> The second hand treatment with the C shape indicates radio reception. It's meant to represent a radio dish antenna. It's unrelated to the Promaster designation.





CitizenPromaster said:


> Where did you read that? It sounds plausible enough though.





Ziptie said:


> Here somewhere. I don't believe I've seen it officially confirmed anywhere, but once it was pointed out to me I started paying attention and I have yet to see an exception. Presumably one could test the hypothesis on a citizen website by doing a search on radio controlled and then not, and seeing if the results were consistent.





CitizenPromaster said:


> Well, it holds true for all of these: Radio Controlled - Citizen Watch Europe
> 
> And most of the Satellite Wave watches have an arrow looking thing: Satellite Wave - Citizen Watch Europe
> 
> I will have to add this to the radiocontrolled history thread.


It seems to have started around 2003, with the new generation of RC watches that started with the Attesa as discussed on page 1 of this thread.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

To be specific, I think the ATD53-2611 might have been the first to get the second hand with the "radio dish":


----------



## RBEmerson

sticky said:


> Thanks for the write up. With the rise and rise of GPS watches I have a feeling that atomics will eventually go the way of VHS tapes. I hope I'm wrong (I usually am) and my fleet of atomic watches won't suddenly become obsolete.


Without getting into the politics of the matter, under the Trump administration, the NIST (National Institute of Standards and Technology) budget was cut back significantly. Part of the cost cutting plan was to terminate WWVB, the service that "atomic" watches use in the US. Funding was restored sufficiently that WWVB escaped the chopping block because it's used by a wide range of users, not just private "atomic" clocks and watches. Consider WWVB safe for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Ziptie

Glad to hear it!


----------



## RBEmerson

Likewise. I'm impressed that about 1500 miles from Ft. Collins (Phila., PA), the signal still rates "high" on my Skyhawk A-T. Admittedly, I set the watch next to a west-facing window, but still, not half bad.

BTW, WWV and WWVH are still on the air, and ticking away as ever. 2.5, 5, 10, 20 MHz, male voice for WWV and female voice for WWVH, to keep the stations straight. V. interesting to hear a very slight delay between WWV and WWVH.


----------



## derekb88

So who pays to operate and maintain these radio stations/towers?


----------



## RBEmerson

National Institute of Standards and Technology is a US government entity. In Canada, there's CHU, broadcasting on 3.33 MHz, 7.85 MHz, 14.67 MHz. AFAIK it doesn't have a WWVB equivalent.


----------



## journeyforce

derekb88 said:


> So who pays to operate and maintain these radio stations/towers?


Me and every other US taxpayer.

At one time a lot of folks thought spending this money on the radio stations was a bit foolish but over the last 20 years, more and more products have could out that use this for time sync.

While Citizen pioneered this tech, Casio opened the doors to widespread use in the USA with $25-$45 atomic (non solar) watches and G-Shocks like the GW-300 which was the first atomic solar G-Shock in the USA.


----------



## dgaddis

Hey @CitizenPromaster check this out, a never worn 7400 is up for sale on Reddit -

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Watchexchange/comments/m7d0uh


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Very cool, but at €1,550 I think I'm gonna pass haha


----------



## Slin77

I have this one


----------



## Slin77

And a newer one...


----------



## Jtphoto

2013 ish Skyhawk Black Eagle. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CitizenPromaster

This 7400 just sold on Yahoo Japan Auction for 79,200 yen, except it didn't sell, because they cancelled all the bids after the auction ended. I guess the seller didn't agree with the current market value as determined by the auction!


----------



## CitizenPromaster

The seller relisted the 7400 and this time the highest bid was "only" 74,800 yen. He didn't cancel the bids this time, so he screwed himself haha.


----------



## Ti Man




----------



## journeyforce

Here is a special Citizen Radio Controlled model that was made by Citizen as a Promo for a ABC Radio (Based in Osaka Japan) radio show called Good Morning Personality Yozo Michigami. It celebrates the 30th anniversary of the show (2007)

It is a Titanium Radio Controlled watch. It is a Japan only sync module (H415) but with the emulator on my phone, I will be able to use sync it.

It looks new and has all of its tags and boxes. I suspect that it was never worn and that the wear on it is handling wear from being 14 years old. The books look in great shape except for the owners manual that has a few stains on it but all is good.

I just bought it from a Seller based in Thailand and paid more for DHL so it should arrive next week or so. Even with the extra shipping cost, the watch still came well under $200.

I figured this would be a fun addition to the collection. I had seen this watch on the bay for months so I decided to buy it. I don't usually buy watches with integrated bracelets but once I had the seller take a pic of the underside of the clasp, I bought it because it has a hidden micro-adjustment (I suspected as much when I saw the side of the clasp but wanted to be 100% sure.

Those emulator apps open a new door for collecting Citizen watches as i next want to get one of the Japan market radio controlled watches with the Kanji day wheel (like a PMD56-2952)

Here is some pics from the seller, once I get it I will take my own pics


----------



## Leopardfan

sticky said:


> Thanks for the write up. With the rise and rise of GPS watches I have a feeling that atomics will eventually go the way of VHS tapes. I hope I'm wrong (I usually am) and my fleet of atomic watches won't suddenly become obsolete.


It is unlikely that radio-control watches will become obsolete anytime soon, for at least a couple of reasons. First, there supposedly are so many systems , such as farm or other land irrigation systems, that are dependent upon receiving the radio signal from the six major time signal transmission radio broadcast stations, that it is unlikely that governments will defund those radio stations anytime soon. Second, I read somewhere on the internet that at the time a number of years ago that the U.S. Congress was considering defunding WWVB in Ft. Collins, Colorado, the annual cost to every American taxpayer to keep WWVB funded is only 13 cents per year which is miniscule! Third, it makes logical sense to keep those time signal transmission radio broadcast stations funded as a backup timekeeping system for the GPS satellites in orbit around the Earth as a safety precaution just in case, God forbid, any of the numerous GPS satellites were to malfunction for any reason.


----------



## journeyforce

Leopardfan said:


> It is unlikely that radio-control watches will become obsolete anytime soon, for at least a couple of reasons. First, there supposedly are so many systems , such as farm or other land irrigation systems, that are dependent upon receiving the radio signal from the six major time signal transmission radio broadcast stations, that it is unlikely that governments will defund those radio stations anytime soon. Second, I read somewhere on the internet that at the time a number of years ago that the U.S. Congress was considering defunding WWVB in Ft. Collins, Colorado, the annual cost to every American taxpayer to keep WWVB funded is only 13 cents per year which is miniscule! Third, it makes logical sense to keep those time signal transmission radio broadcast stations funded as a backup timekeeping system for the GPS satellites in orbit around the Earth as a safety precaution just in case, God forbid, any of the numerous GPS satellites were to malfunction for any reason.


Agreed

Even if they stop WWVB or other radio stations, the watch can still be used as a conventional watch. If you live in an area with no DST(summer time), you only have to mess with it if you have replaced the battery (non solar). If you have solar and don't have DST then you never have to touch it as long as it gets light. If you have DST then twice a year you have to adjust the time. You probably would not wear it to travel unless it is one of those watches, that pulling out the crown allows you to change the time zones quickly to your new time zone.


----------



## Matter of Time

If they do shut down the radio towers there are several free apps that can be used to sync the watches.

As far as the RC watches themselves, I think they'll be manufactured for many years to come. I have a CC3000-89L satellite wave watch, and I love that it can sync in just a few seconds from anywhere in the world. However, at 44mm x 13mm it's a bit of a beast. Someday the GPS technolgy will shrink down small enough to fit in a 39mm x 10mm watch; but until that day comes the RC watches will live on.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

The seller wrote (auto-translated):
The Citizen 7400-C70007 is the world's first multi-station receiving radio clock cal.7400, presented at the Basel Fair in 1992 and sold in 1993. It was registered in fiscal 2018 as a future technology heritage selected by the National Museum of Nature and Science, and it will be a historically important watch for watches as a cornerstone of the technological development of satellite radio clocks. In order to reliably receive satellite radio waves, a large receiving antenna had to be installed on the surface of the clock, but the central part of the glass on the watch surface was placed with the antenna to create a very attractive design. Even at the time of release, it was not a cheap price at 100,000 yen, but it seems to have been manufactured ignoring the manufacturing cost in the first place, and it is a very rare watch with a small number of manufactures. 300 gold bottles and 300 combinations were sold in Japan. The case width is about 42mm. The belt is about 17.5 cm around the arm. Because it is an amateur measurement, please allow some errors. The battery has just been replaced and is running without problems. Because it is not an unused product, there are small scratches, but there are no noticeable scratches or lack of cracks around the windshield antenna that is common on this watch, and I think that it remains clean for the age. Because it is an old one, please do not claim no return strictly. If you do not understand, please refrain from bidding. Best regards.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

You probably know about Miyota selling movements to third parties, and you might have seen some Citizen special editions for brands here and there, but I've never seen a radiocontrolled Citizen movement used in a watch made for a fashion brand! This Paul Smith watch has caliber E610, which is used in many JDM watches, like my PMP56-2933.

























It even says "DON'T OPEN! PAUL SMITH SERVICE CENTER REPAIR ONLY"


----------



## Dodgydruid

CitizenPromaster said:


> You probably know about Miyota selling movements to third parties, and you might have seen some Citizen special editions for brands here and there, but I've never seen a radiocontrolled Citizen movement used in a watch made for a fashion brand! This Paul Smith watch has caliber E610, which is used in many JDM watches, like my PMP56-2933.
> 
> View attachment 16049759
> 
> View attachment 16049761
> 
> View attachment 16049764
> 
> It even says "DON'T OPEN! PAUL SMITH SERVICE CENTER REPAIR ONLY"


I've got an Accurist with the movement part from Miyota but not the radio bit lol


----------



## Dodgydruid

I just scored my first ecodrive, a titanium radio control thingy and I only got it on a very lary bid... Looking forward to this as its a "dancing hands" as I have the Citizen 6W50 and the Accurist using that 6W50 movement plus all the Pulsar "dancers" V600, V601, V691, V693 and a Seiko 8V20 too.

The Accurist chrono function is slightly different to the Citizen, the Accurist the split second dial does nothing and you hold the split button which makes the sub dial act like a retrograde and is incredibly complex.

Any pitfalls or things to worry about?


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Dodgydruid said:


> I just scored my first ecodrive, a titanium radio control thingy and I only got it on a very lary bid... Looking forward to this as its a "dancing hands" as I have the Citizen 6W50 and the Accurist using that 6W50 movement plus all the Pulsar "dancers" V600, V601, V691, V693 and a Seiko 8V20 too.
> 
> The Accurist chrono function is slightly different to the Citizen, the Accurist the split second dial does nothing and you hold the split button which makes the sub dial act like a retrograde and is incredibly complex.
> 
> Any pitfalls or things to worry about?
> 
> View attachment 16074714


A few weeks ago I caught my 9415 showing the wrong time, while indicating succesful reception for the night before, so I zeroed the hands, which were completely off, even though the watch has only been sitting on my cabinet like it has for the past years. No idea why the hands got misaligned, maybe it's finally showing its age after 21 years? It's still showing the correct time now though.


----------



## Dodgydruid

When I change batteries in my chrono its weird how the chrono sub hands go all over the place so I have to do the zero'ing in of the sub dials, its not like I have the chrono running when the battery dies  

So what is the big square edge on the left hand side for? I am guessing its the antennae for the watch and the circuitry to convert the radio into something the watch can understand? I take it, its like the other Citizen crown controlled "dancing hands" types.

What is worrying me is doing some googling it seems folks in SW of England like I am have problems with Citizen's finding the transmitter in Cumberland and lock onto a European one, that's quite a big thing as one chap on another forum in Bristol cannot get his RC watch to sync with anything and he's only 40 miles from where I am


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Dodgydruid said:


> When I change batteries in my chrono its weird how the chrono sub hands go all over the place so I have to do the zero'ing in of the sub dials, its not like I have the chrono running when the battery dies
> 
> So what is the big square edge on the left hand side for? I am guessing its the antennae for the watch and the circuitry to convert the radio into something the watch can understand? I take it, its like the other Citizen crown controlled "dancing hands" types.
> 
> What is worrying me is doing some googling it seems folks in SW of England like I am have problems with Citizen's finding the transmitter in Cumberland and lock onto a European one, that's quite a big thing as one chap on another forum in Bristol cannot get his RC watch to sync with anything and he's only 40 miles from where I am


Please read this entire thread to find some answers to your questions.


----------



## Dodgydruid

I have indeed, I spend a goodly part of my day reading on some of the excellent threads, I hadn't intended to buy one of these as they rarely come up cheap and mine was 18 euros which I thought was an absolute bargain even if the cell is on its way out and have mastered changing the Seiko kinetic and solar cells so not going to be an issue with the Citizen.


----------



## Dodgydruid

Dodgydruid said:


> I just scored my first ecodrive, a titanium radio control thingy and I only got it on a very lary bid... Looking forward to this as its a "dancing hands" as I have the Citizen 6W50 and the Accurist using that 6W50 movement plus all the Pulsar "dancers" V600, V601, V691, V693 and a Seiko 8V20 too.
> 
> The Accurist chrono function is slightly different to the Citizen, the Accurist the split second dial does nothing and you hold the split button which makes the sub dial act like a retrograde and is incredibly complex.
> 
> Any pitfalls or things to worry about?
> 
> View attachment 16074714


Can someone direct me to the correct capacitor kit for this model please? The code on the back is G116 523E with a BZT and a NZ nearby and I have searched high and low and nothing has connected to any of those numbers.

How difficult are these to change? I am just about to change the cell in my Seiko Pulsar 5M42 Antonio Banderas which would be the 4th lithium upgrade I have done on my Kinetics and I have done one on my Seiko Solar.


----------



## Dodgydruid

Scratch that, I followed the sage advice of putting it under a bright LED light for 24 hours and its a working like a champ, all set up, date and month function working and the alarm so now its had a good hard charge am going to monitor how long it goes before it needs a charge.


----------



## Dodgydruid

I am guessing its pretty much the same but the setup procedure is almost the exact same as the Citizen Miyota 6W50 movement with the only thing different is there is no chrono function.on the eco-drive.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Dodgydruid said:


> I am guessing its pretty much the same but the setup procedure is almost the exact same as the Citizen Miyota 6W50 movement with the only thing different is there is no chrono function.on the eco-drive.


Here is the full technical information for the 9415, so user instructions and repair instructions.


----------



## Dodgydruid

Cool, cheers for that 

Watch seems to be holding its own, I noticed it corrected itself during the night as manual setting it was about half a minute off, now its on the nose internet time. I knew when I first saw these unusual looking pieces with the great plastic extension on that I would get one and a working functioning one for 18 euros must be a deal all day long surely?


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Dodgydruid said:


> Cool, cheers for that
> 
> Watch seems to be holding its own, I noticed it corrected itself during the night as manual setting it was about half a minute off, now its on the nose internet time. I knew when I first saw these unusual looking pieces with the great plastic extension on that I would get one and a working functioning one for 18 euros must be a deal all day long surely?


Yeah they usually cost two or three times that, so great deal!


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Another Paul Smith RC watch, Citizen's caliber H416


----------



## nuhobby

Thanks for an excellent, informative thread!
I have recently ordered an H610 from an auction seller who didn't label it as such, and wasn't asking a lot of money for it. I can't wait!


----------



## CitizenPromaster

CitizenPromaster said:


> View attachment 16019869
> 
> The seller wrote (auto-translated):
> The Citizen 7400-C70007 is the world's first multi-station receiving radio clock cal.7400, presented at the Basel Fair in 1992 and sold in 1993. It was registered in fiscal 2018 as a future technology heritage selected by the National Museum of Nature and Science, and it will be a historically important watch for watches as a cornerstone of the technological development of satellite radio clocks. In order to reliably receive satellite radio waves, a large receiving antenna had to be installed on the surface of the clock, but the central part of the glass on the watch surface was placed with the antenna to create a very attractive design. Even at the time of release, it was not a cheap price at 100,000 yen, but it seems to have been manufactured ignoring the manufacturing cost in the first place, and it is a very rare watch with a small number of manufactures. 300 gold bottles and 300 combinations were sold in Japan. The case width is about 42mm. The belt is about 17.5 cm around the arm. Because it is an amateur measurement, please allow some errors. The battery has just been replaced and is running without problems. Because it is not an unused product, there are small scratches, but there are no noticeable scratches or lack of cracks around the windshield antenna that is common on this watch, and I think that it remains clean for the age. Because it is an old one, please do not claim no return strictly. If you do not understand, please refrain from bidding. Best regards.


Some Japanese folks are still trying to sell the 7400 for big bucks.

For this two-tone they are asking 266,666 yen, which is currently €2000.

















For this one they are asking 340,000 yen, which is currently €2,550.

















This seller wants even more, 368,000 yen with a buy-out of 500,000 yen (€ 2,760 and €3,750) for a two-tone with full set.

















Well, I'm not paying such silly amounts, and I'm not alone, because these have been listed for a long time now. But if you are patient and spend enough time checking listings worldwide, you can be the first to see a good priced listing and respond to it, so if my money arrives in the bank account of the German seller, I will soon own a 7400 too!


----------



## CitizenPromaster

CitizenPromaster said:


> Some close-up film of the first Citizen RC caliber 7400.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Japanese website: CITIZEN 1st RADIO CONTROLLED WATCH cal.7400
> 
> *CITIZEN 1st RADIO CONTROLLED WATCH*
> *cal.7400*
> *Cal.7400*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​ボタン左上は月（短針）日（長針）を表示。
> 
> The upper left of the button shows the month (short hand) day (long hand).​カレンダーは呼び出し式で常時表示していません。
> 
> The calendar is not always displayed in the calling form.​左下は中央ヨーロッパ、英、日本、ゼロリセット、ローカルタイム1、ローカルタイム2を切り替 えます。
> 
> Bottom left switches between Central Europe, UK, Japan, Zero Reset, Local Time 1, Local Time 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​右上は前回受信に成功したかどうかを確認できます。
> 
> In the upper right you can check if the previous reception was successful.​押している間、左上の長針の位置によって表示します。
> 
> While pressing, it displays by the position of the upper hand at the upper left hand.​右下は強制受信。
> 
> The lower right is forcibly received.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​風防がすごく盛り上がっていますが、受信感度を上げるためです。
> 
> The windshield is very exciting but to raise the reception sensitivity.​ここが引っ掛かって欠けやすいですね・・・
> 
> This is caught and it is easy to lose ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> *CITIZENの初代電波時計です。
> 
> It is the radio wave of the first radio wave of CITIZEN.
> 電波時計の先進国ドイツを中心に、1993年4月10日発売。
> 
> Launched on April 10, 1993, mainly in developed countries of radio controlled watch Germany.
> 電波発信地の日本（JJY、40kHz、福島県、現在の電波時計が受信する60khzの福岡県のアンテナは 受信しません。）・イギリス（MSF、60kHz、Rugby）・中央ヨーロッパ（DCF77、77.5k Hz、独Mainflingen；Frankfurt am Mainの南東25km）に対応する世界初のマルチ・チャンネル型電波時計。
> 
> Antenna of Fukuoka prefecture of 60 khz which the current radio clock is received is not received in Japan (JJY, 40 kHz, Fukushima prefecture, Japan) (radiofrequency transmission place) · UK (MSF, 60 kHz, Rugby) · Central Europe (DCF 77, 77.5 kHz, The world's first multichannel radio clock corresponding to Germany's Mainflingen; 25 km southeast of Frankfurt am Main.
> ７針アナログ表示。
> 
> 7 needle analog display.
> 24時間表示。
> 
> 24 hour indication.
> 毎日一回偶数日は2時に奇数日は4時に自動受信を行いここで精度を保ちます。
> 
> Once every day Even numbers are automatically received at 2 odd days on odd days at 4 o'clock and the accuracy is maintained here.
> 最大の特徴はどーんとアンテナがケース中央に位置する奇抜なデザイン。
> 
> The biggest feature is the strange design where the antenna and antenna are located in the center of the case.
> このゴールドモデルはアンテナがゴールドのフィルムでシールドされていますが、ステンレス、コンビモデルは 銅色のコイルが見えます。
> 
> This gold model is shielded with gold film antenna, but stainless steel, combination model can see copper coil.
> （まさにアンテナ！）
> 
> (Exactly the antenna!)
> クオーツムーブメントからのノイズを避けるため、当初電波時計はどれだけ本体からアンテナ部を離すか、また スチールのケースから離すかが課題でしたが、このモデルは文字盤下に絶縁板を置きまたガラス風防を盛り上げ アンテナが多くの面を外に向けられるようになっています。
> 
> In order to avoid noise from the quartz movement, initially it was a question whether how much the radio controlled watch should release the antenna part from the main body and whether to separate it from the case of the steel, but this model puts an insulating plate under the dial plate and the glass draft shield The antenna is designed to turn many faces outwards.
> ガラス風防の周りの黒いベゼル部分はセラミックで、これも電波を通しやすく非常に硬い素材です ね。
> 
> The black bezel part around the glass windshield is ceramic, which is also a very hard material that is easy to pass radio waves.
> 当時の定価100,000円。
> 
> The fixed price at that time 100,000 yen.
> 販売数4300個（日本300個、独・英4000個）。
> 
> Number of sales 4300 pieces (300 in Japan, Germany and UK 4000).
> 日本では金色（メッキ）と銀色の配色であるコンビが発売されました。
> 
> In Japan, gold color (plating) and silver color combination was released.
> ドイツとイギリスでは、この他に銀色のステンレス、ここに掲載の金色のゴールドフィルド（すべて金メッキ） の三種が発売されました。
> 
> In Germany and the UK, in addition to this, three kinds of silver stainless steel, golden gold filed (all gold plated) posted here were released.
> 銀座のシェルマンという時計店が1996年に300個デッドストックで発掘し逆輸入、発売時の100,00 0円で販売したようです。
> 
> A watch shop named Shellman of Ginza excavated 300 pieces in 1996 in dead stock and seems to be sold at 100,000 yen at the time of the reverse import and release.
> この数量なので、国内で見つけることは非常に大変ですが、海外のサイトを見ているとイギリス、ドイツで稀に 見かけることがあります。
> 
> Because this quantity, it is very hard to find in the country, but when you are watching overseas sites you may find it rare in the UK and Germany.
> さすがに仕事で使えなさそうなのでこのゴールドモデルはすでに販売してしまって手元にありませんが、長い間 探していたコンビモデルがドイツからやって来ました。
> 
> It seems that it will not be usable at work as expected, so we have already sold this gold model and it is not at hand, but the combination model I was looking for for a long time came from Germany.
> 近日追加でアップしようと思います。
> 
> I will try to upload it soon.*


A new attempt at automated translation of the Japanese website:

_It is the first radio clock of CITIZEN. Released on April 10, 1993, mainly in Germany, an advanced country for radio-controlled watches. Japan (JJY, 40kHz, Fukushima prefecture, the antenna of Fukuoka prefecture of 60khz received by the current radio clock does not receive.), United Kingdom (MSF, 60kHz, Rugby), Central Europe (DCF77, 77.5kHz, The world's first multi-channel radio-controlled clock compatible with Germany's Mainflingen (25km southeast of Frankfurt am Main). 7-needle analog display. 24-hour display. Once a day, automatic reception is performed at 2 o'clock on even-numbered days and 4 o'clock on odd-numbered days to maintain accuracy here. The biggest feature is the unusual design with the antenna located in the center of the case. In this gold model, the antenna is shielded with a gold film, but in the stainless steel and combination model, you can see the copper-colored coil. (Exactly an antenna!) In order to avoid noise from the quartz movement, the issue was how far the radio-controlled watch should be separated from the main body and the steel case, but this model has an insulating plate under the dial and a glass windshield. The antenna is designed so that many sides can be turned outward. The black bezel around the glass windshield is made of ceramic, which is also a very hard material that allows radio waves to pass through easily. The list price at that time was 100,000 yen. Sold 4300 pieces (300 pieces in Japan, 4000 pieces in Germany and UK). In Japan, a combination of gold (plating) and silver has been released. In Germany and the United Kingdom, three other types of silver stainless steel and the golden gold filled (all gold-plated) listed here have been released. It seems that a watch shop called Shellman in Ginza unearthed 300 dead stocks in 1996, reimported them, and sold them for 100,000 yen at the time of release. Because of this quantity, it is very difficult to find it in Japan, but when you look at overseas sites, you may rarely see it in the UK and Germany. This gold model has already been sold and I don't have it because it doesn't seem to be usable at work, but the combination model I've been looking for for a long time came from Germany. I will add it soon._

So let me try to make a list of the versions with their case codes (like I did in the Aqualand Thread):

Model No TBD - 7400-C70007 BASE METAL SGUHC (two-tone bracelet and buttons, copper coil)
AG7000-51H - 7400-C70015 BASE METAL SUHC (stainless color, copper coil)
Model No TBD - 7400-C70023 BASE METAL GUHC (fully gold plated case and bracelet, gold plated coil)

So I've only seen three* versions, and I think the Japanese guy is saying that Japan initially only had the two-tone and Germany and the UK (or simply Citizen Watch Europe) had all three versions.

Many I've seen for sale are either full sets or they at least still have the sticker on the back, as often happens with special watches. Only 4,300 made according to the Japanese source.

*I have seen two kinds of bracelets on the 7400-C70023 and both are surely original Citizen. I usually see a butterfly clasp like below.









The other golden bracelet I've seen has the same lock as on the ss and two-tone versions, but the seller says:
"The watch used to be yellow gold, but it was gold-plated by the previous owner... That's why it's a little darker."
Perhaps that previous owner also put on a bracelet from the other versions and had that plated? So original Citizen, but not for the C70023. In other words, a non-C70023 bracelet matched to a C70023 case?

























But I've seen more golden examples without the butterfly clasp, like this one.









So I guess Citizen used two bracelets, perhaps later on in the production, or perhaps for different markets?

And here is another oddity. Not only is this the only I've seen that was produced in 1992 (October), but this C70015 has a different clasp.
















Maybe pre-production? It is not uncommon for Citizen to start production a few months before a release, but if the release was really in April 1993, then October 1992 is very early to make the first 500 watches or so (since this is already #414). Or maybe the lock has simply been replaced, who knows.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

I once pulled this ferrite core out of a cheap RC clock for the German signal.









Not quite as fancy as this!


----------



## CitizenPromaster

I always thought it was weird that they seemingly gold plated the copper coil on the C70023, but this photo reveals it is just a gold plated cover, as you can still see the copper coil from the side.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

I never posted this press release from Citizen about the 7400 when it got some honorary thing in 2018.
1993年発売のシチズン電波時計「Cal.(キャリバー)7400」　国立科学博物館の未来技術遺産に登録 | シチズンウオッチ　オフィシャルサイト ［CITIZEN-シチズン］

It says (auto-translated):
_Citizen Watch Co., Ltd. (Headquarters: Nishitokyo City, Tokyo / President: Toshio Tokura) released the Citizen Radio Clock "Cal.7400" in May 1993. It is registered as a future technology heritage, which is a material on the history of science and technology. The Citizen radio-controlled clock "Cal.7400" is a radio-controlled clock that receives standard radio waves and adjusts the time. It is the first in the world to realize multi-station reception that switches between Japan, Germany, and the United Kingdom. The problem that the size of the receiving antenna is large and it cannot be received unless it is placed on the upper surface of the watch has been sublimated and solved as a unique design in which the antenna is placed in the center of the upper surface. Launched as a precursor to multi-station compatible radio-controlled clocks, it is the foundation that supports the development of technology for our main products, radio-controlled clocks and satellite radio-controlled clocks. Up to now, 240 cases have been registered in the Future Technology Heritage, and 19 new cases have been registered this time. This is the first time for the Citizen Group to register the future technology heritage of the Citizen radio-controlled watch "Cal.7400". The ceremony to confer the registration certificate of the Future Technology Heritage will be held at the National Museum of Nature and Science on August 28, 2018 (Tuesday)._

Since this happened, Japanese collectors have been trying to sell them for silly prices, like I posted about earlier. One Japanese seller - who is now asking 500,000 yen for the C70015 - more or less quoted above in a listing, but also wrote this, which I don't see in the press release:
_It is Citizen's first radio-controlled watch "7400" released in 1993. This model was exhibited at the 1992 Basel Fair, and most of the parts were manufactured in a form close to handmade in order to enhance Citizen's corporate image. Therefore, it is a rare model that sold only 4300 units worldwide (300 units in Japan and 4000 units in Europe). There are only two models released in Japan, gold and combination type. The biggest feature of this model is the receiving antenna of the coil located in the center of the dial. The design is bold and has a strong impact._

So perhaps the two types of golden bracelet are Japanese market vs European market.


----------



## journeyforce

CitizenPromaster said:


> Some Japanese folks are still trying to sell the 7400 for big bucks.
> 
> For this two-tone they are asking 266,666 yen, which is currently €2000.
> View attachment 16674400
> 
> View attachment 16674401
> 
> 
> For this one they are asking 340,000 yen, which is currently €2,550.
> View attachment 16674447
> 
> View attachment 16674448
> 
> 
> This seller wants even more, 368,000 yen with a buy-out of 500,000 yen (€ 2,760 and €3,750) for a two-tone with full set.
> View attachment 16674450
> 
> View attachment 16674452
> 
> 
> Well, I'm not paying such silly amounts, and I'm not alone, because these have been listed for a long time now. But if you are patient and spend enough time checking listings worldwide, you can be the first to see a good priced listing and respond to it, so if my money arrives in the bank account of the German seller, I will soon own a 7400 too!



I think Japanese sellers are starting to puff on the same "ebay delusional big payday" crack pipe as other ebay sellers. Just because something is rare does not mean it is worth anything


----------



## Rocket1991

journeyforce said:


> I think Japanese sellers are starting to puff on the same "ebay delusional big payday" crack pipe as other ebay sellers. Just because something is rare does not mean it is worth anything


Sellers motto: It's always worth a try.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Well I had given up the idea of ever owning one, but the Citizen gods were kind to me, and here it is.








It’s my favorite version, no gold anywhere and a full view on the copper coil. I could make some money on it, but I’d rather keep it in my collection, since I’m a fan of RC Citizens (hence this thread).


----------



## CitizenPromaster

While some Japanese sellers continue to ask 300k to 500k yen for the 7400, this seller decided to let the bidders decide the price. It didn't get anywhere near his buyout price, so I wonder if he will really sell it (you are not obliged to sell on Yahoo Japan Auction).


----------



## CitizenPromaster

This stainless 7400 that isn't even mint sold for an amount that is quite similar to the asking prices in Europe.








I'll let mine go for €900


----------



## CitizenPromaster

More bids, but a lower price for this two-tone 7400.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

ecoworld2016 found another 7400, and the market for the two-tone is not saturated yet, judging by the almost identical selling price.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

It really is 7400 season in Japan, and there was another 1 yen auction. Judging by the price, the golden version seems more desirable, but I guess it helped that it was in good condition with the sticker still on the back (like most).









This one has the simple clasp though, not the butterfly clasp.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

WIS alert, this is what I imagine the production of the 7400 looked like based on 21 serial numbers.










A first run of 425 units in October 1992, followed by monthly runs of 275 units from January 1993 to October 1993, followed by a big run of 1,125 units in November 1993, for a total of 4,300 units.

It seems like only the two-tone and golden versions were made with the butterfly clasp, but only from mid 1993 onwards, at least starting from August 1993.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

I can't call 67k cheap, but it went for a lot less than the previous auctions, despite being pretty much NOS, and it is actually only the second one I've seen from the October 1992 batch.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

The 7400 season continued, and for some reason this one went over 100,000 yen again. It was a full set, but the condition wasn't great at all, unlike most it had been worn and it really showed it.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Apparently someone finally took the bait on this one, which I find pretty amazing.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Matter of Time said:


> 2022.12.07
> *Citizen radio clock 30th anniversary model “DENPA Limited Models YOAKE COLLECTION” with the theme of endless challenges to radio clocks will be released on January 2, 2023*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> シチズン電波時計30周年記念モデル 電波時計へのあくなき挑戦をテーマにした 「DENPA Limited Models YOAKE COLLECTION」が登場 2023年1月2日発売 | シチズンウオッチ　オフィシャルサイト ［CITIZEN-シチズン］
> 
> 
> CITIZEN-シチズン時計株式会社オフィシャルサイトシチズン電波時計30周年記念モデル 電波時計へのあくなき挑戦をテーマにした 「DENPA Limited Models YOAKE COLLECTION」が登場 2023年1月2日発売のページです。シチズンの腕時計についてご紹介しています。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citizen.jp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 17079387
> 
> View attachment 17079388
> 
> View attachment 17079389
> 
> View attachment 17079390


----------

